# How much is your R34 GTR insurance?



## D1andonlyantman (May 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. I became a member a while ago when I was toying with the idea of getting a r34 gtt but in the end I got an evo 9 fq340 with the idea of leaving it almost standard because surely 340bhp would keep me happy.... Well you can guess how long that lasted lol anyway quite a bit of time and money later I put it into a barrier and it was a write off. Not ideal obviously and I really do miss it but I've just got myself on the property ladder with the insurance money so it's probably for the best tbh. It's going to take me a while to save up the money but I'm pretty set on my next car being a r34 GTR. I'm going to wait until I've got 2 years no claims and obviously saving 20-30k won't happen overnight, plus a big insurance claim on my name won't help one bit, but I was just wondering how savage the insurance is on r34 GTRs? I'd like it to be 500+bhp so if some people wouldn't mind sharing what you pay id appreciate it and if you're in a similar situation to me then even better  also don't worry about me destroying a beautiful GTR, I've done quite a few silly things in my time but I always learn from it, and one thing I learned from the evo is I'm not the stig and shouldn't try and learn to be like the stig in a very expensive car. It's just not worth it....

Thanks


----------



## D1andonlyantman (May 27, 2014)

Well aren't you lot a helpful bunch! lol. I only wanted some information on insurance, not your reg and town you live in..... serves me right for previously owning an evo I guess?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wow, talk about impatient. Check the insurance section perhaps, where I'm moving this to...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

and to answer your question, it's savage. Its a performance car, high grouping. Depending on your age , area etc etc but with 2 years NCB and a big claim in your past it won't be cheap, easily over a grand.

Mike


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*Here you go mate....*

R34 GTR
Stage 1 mods (air filter, exhaust, suspension wheels etc)
Over 40yrs of age
Agreed value
Over 10 yrs ncb
Probably dodgy postcode 
Under £1k with Sky insurance last few years


----------



## D1andonlyantman (May 27, 2014)

Apologies if I was unnecessarily rude but I just find it hard to believe not one of them 90 people who had viewed the head had anything useful information at all, and I've been on other forums where people don't appear to want to help at all and are just there to act like dicks. Again, apologies if I was mistaken

Cheers for the replies. My insurance on the evo was just shy of 2k with one years NCB (for good reason apparently...) so if I managed to get a gtr insured for around that money with 2 years NCB after a big payout I'd be quite happy with that.


----------



## Dr Meat (Dec 13, 2007)

37 years old
No mods, 
10 ncd
2000 miles a year 
Under £500 :chuckle:


----------



## D1andonlyantman (May 27, 2014)

I'll be 31 by the time I get one which will obviously help, but I'm not planning on buying a standard one and I thinking I'm looking at a good few grand, and that would be a tough pill to swallow. I could do with an idiot like me posting what they're paying after a crash, not you safe as houses old folk


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

23
5 years NCB
£860 R34 GTR


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Jay-pan said:


> 23
> 5 years NCB
> £860 R34 GTR



Whose that with jay?

I have 7 years ncb 
26 and cheapest I got is 1100 ?


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Admiral on a mutlicar policy with my other car and mods declared (6 max)


----------



## D1andonlyantman (May 27, 2014)

Admiral do good as long as you can stick to their mod rules. They're who I was with on the Evo. No "high risk" mods and you can only have 6 like you said, but they've always been my best quote


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

Yer been with them since i passed no problems not had to claim though. Yer for me just suspension,wheels,exhaust all accepted but dont like major mods.

Going to phone around closer to the time but highly doubt il beat that quote


----------



## D1andonlyantman (May 27, 2014)

And sadly I can say they're good if you need to claim.... Very fair and got it sorted asap. I'd definitely use them again in the future. That's if the mod rules didn't get in the way anyway


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

:chuckle:Mine are all about £400-600, all tuned 32-34-35 and EVO V11 Wide Body 722BHP But I'm Old, Very Old :chuckle::chuckle:

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

So what mods are acceptable to admiral then? I have a car with them already so might be able to use them still


----------



## D1andonlyantman (May 27, 2014)

What you'd call stage 1 stuff. Induction, exhaust, new ecu but not a remap of the standard ecu, brakes and all stuff like that. No new turbo, intercooler, cams etc. just basic mods


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

tailoredtattoo said:


> So what mods are acceptable to admiral then? I have a car with them already so might be able to use them still


Not a chance, doubt they would cover Nitrogen filled tyres Lol:chuckle:


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

R34 GTR
Highly modified (running 600bhp with huge list of mods)
33yo
Agreed value
Over 10 yrs ncb
£600 with Sky insurance with £450 excess
Have to say Sky were fantastic, very prompt in responding and getting quotes back to me(all on the phone). Adrian flux were very helpful but unfortunately not competitive on price and same goes for A-Plan. Keith Michaels did not come back to me even after i chased a number of times. For the youngsters who may be looking at this thread please note that the insurers look at a long list of criteria apart from age and accident history including previous cars the you have owned so will be highly unlikely you would get a competitive price on a GTR (R34 or R35) if its one of the first performance cars that you have owned.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

????? its all right every one quoting figures and saying its agreed value ,its all a bit meaningless unless the agreed values are like for like for a comparison , obviously a gtr valued at 23 grand is going to be significantly less to insure than one at say 54 grand


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

nismoman said:


> ????? its all right every one quoting figures and saying its agreed value ,its all a bit meaningless unless the agreed values are like for like for a comparison , obviously a gtr valued at 23 grand is going to be significantly less to insure than one at say 54 grand



Yes thats true but i think the point is the value the vehicle is insured for is the value i have paid and agreed with the insurance company and not the "market value" the insurance company may think its worth which is standard market practice (i think thats the norm when you have "agreed value" in case of non economical repair). Also with modified vehicles its important to give a full list of modifications and have idientical replacement for parts in case of damage in accident.


----------



## D1andonlyantman (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the late replies, and the dream still lives on.... I've actually just moved into the flat I bought with the insurance money from the evo so wont have the missus moaning about living in a rented property, and my wedding next year is pretty much totally paid off, plus I'm in the 3rd week of my new job at a very big company that arent shy with their wages, so saving the money I'll need won't happen over night but it will happen. It's a long way off but on my 32nd birthday which is exactly 29 months/paydays away I'm hoping to have 2 years no claims and nicely over 25k to spend. Who knows how it will all pan out but it's a plan and I'll do my best to make it happen


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

trying to get a quote on a r34 gtr ... sky wont insure me.. admiral over 2 grand

only paid 410 quid on mY N1 R33 GTR

got 1 year ncb


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Manzgtr said:


> trying to get a quote on a r34 gtr ... sky wont insure me.. admiral over 2 grand
> 
> only paid 410 quid on mY N1 R33 GTR
> 
> got 1 year ncb



I'm with Pace Ward for my R34 - ask for Daniel. 01782 286311


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

cheers mate i call them tomorrow


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

AIB insurance on mine, good deal on a specialist policy not needing NCB.


----------



## ry4nster (Apr 15, 2016)

£1300 with AIB

31 Y/O
8yr NCB

Agreed value of 55k


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

£250
Age 40 something
20 years no claims
Limited miles policy. (4000)


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks will try these lot today


----------



## liam1122 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys Im trying to get a quote for my 2001 gtr fresh import, best so far is Adrian flux with £1400, Im 24 (25 in 2 months) with 7 years no claims, sky wont touch me and some other companies. Any other recommendation.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

liam1122 said:


> Hi guys Im trying to get a quote for my 2001 gtr fresh import, best so far is Adrian flux with £1400, Im 24 (25 in 2 months) with 7 years no claims, sky wont touch me and some other companies. Any other recommendation.


try Pace Ward, ask for Dan.


I'm with them


----------



## liam1122 (Oct 27, 2015)

What kind of quotes where you getting ? And age ect ?


----------



## mrdeeps (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi,
I've just got a quote for my R35 with mods declared (Exhaust, chip 11-20% bhp and uprated brakes) 

28 (29 on the weekend)
6 years NCB
8K per year
£1300
Admiral Multicar.

deep


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

hey liam who did u get insurance with


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got a great deal with Sky insurance . Definitely worth a call , they best all my previous quotes .

41 year's young with max no claims
R34 GTR
Approx 500 bhp all mods declared
Agreed valuation
£500 


Plus take a look on their site , they have just featured my car on it . Good luck !


----------



## bigr20 (Jul 2, 2016)

My first r34 gtr.
Pretty standard but 
With the couple of mods it has declared 
£1360 a year 
I'm 23 
4 years no claims I was very happy with that ***128512; 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

